# Downlevel folder



## TjInProblem (Sep 25, 2018)

So, I launched my GTA V launcher with dependency walker and found out that a lot of api-ms-win* dll files were missing, with some more research, I found that these are found in windows\SysWOW64\Downlevel folder, and a lot of the files are missing, can anyone tell me where I can dpwnload the whole folder because there are 200+ missing files, so I can't download them one by one. You computer geniuses out there, please reply


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just re-install the game


----------



## TjInProblem (Sep 25, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Just re-install the game


I already have, like a pghjillion times


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I assume the game was working once. Right click on C drive > Properties > Tools tab > Check button. Maybe there is something wrong with the hard disk


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, dependency walker development stopped around 2006, I doubt you are getting proper readings, as asked did the game ever work?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

While Jenae is correct that development for dependency walker stopped, there are others who have worked to fill in the gaps. MS API-sets - essentially, an extra level of call indirection introduced gradually since windows 7. Dependency walker development seemingly halted long before that, and it can't handle API sets properly. If you're determined to use it, check this site out. It may help you. https://github.com/lucasg/Dependencies


----------

